# Swollen, crusty lip



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The only thing I can think of is maybe she got slight contusion and it just needs to heal but being in the corner of her mouth and not able to form a scab is keeping it from healing...............a trip to the vet might be the only way to find out what the problem truly is. Sometimes we worry for a reason, sometimes not!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yes I'd think it's a "trying to heal" lesion too. Areas where there is a lot of movement, like the mouth, are difficult to heal up. One way you might help is putting something like Vaseline or KY jelly or the like on to keep it soft and mobile, but at the same time keeping the lesion coated to prevent further infection. Scabs that have to keep moving just keep tearing the skin they're connected to, so keeping things soft can aid healing.

The other thing it could possibly be is a type of viral thing - akin to a cold sore - which might need a specific type of cream on it.

Quick vet trip might help 

ETA: Removing the crust might actually be keeping the site open, maybe try leaving it??


----------



## Heidio (Feb 2, 2015)

*Swollen crusty lip*

I didn't think about removing the crust could be harmful. I will put some Vaseline on her lip. Thank you. A contusion is what I am tthinking. She is a mouthy dog when she plays with other dogs. She plays rough with my neighbors pit bull. Their play time is always supervised. My spoos also attend daycare occasionally where she gets time to play with others. While concerned about it, I haven't gotten to the worry stage.i will take her the vet if it doesn't improve. But will keep you informed. Thanks for responding.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Herpes Virus? Vet check. If all else fails, Try 2% topical hydro-cortisone cream.


----------

